# Motorhome TV Removal



## georgia357 (Oct 9, 2008)

Can anybody here tell me how to remove an overhead TV from a class A motorhome?  It is in a 34' 1995 Winnebago.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 9, 2008)

Most of them have woodscrews ran up thru the bottom of the TV to hold it to the wood. Where is it mounted I may be able to help you out a little better and if you can post a picture.


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 9, 2008)

It's mounted in the front at top.  I've got the trim off and some screws on the side off but it seems like it has to lift up off of a lip in front bottom and slide up.  The trouble is it won't lift up enough to go over the lip.  I'll get some pictures and post them.  Thanks


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 9, 2008)

check for wood screws up underneath the cabinet it is in. alot of times they are screwed up thru the bottom of tv to keep it from moving. If it lifts off bottom of cabinet it may have some straps on the back side somewhere. I worked as a tech in a RV dealership for awhile so anyway I can help I will. Once you post some pictures I can also get a better Idea.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 10, 2008)

This is one of those things that makes Woody's such a great forum - no matter what the need is,there are always folks willing and able to help.


----------



## georgia357 (Nov 3, 2008)

Finally, able to get some pictures.  The only thing I see holding it in is the lip in bottom front.  Can't figure out how to get it up and over it.


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 3, 2008)

Is it loose in the frame itself.  If it is you may need to pull that trim off. Just be carefull and it will go back on fine.  Also it almost looks like it is in a cradle. I may be seeing stuff in the picture though. Is there clearance at the top.


----------



## georgia357 (Nov 3, 2008)

The tv is loose in the frame but there is no room at the top to lift it up any, no clearance at all.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 4, 2008)

Time for the crowbar!


----------



## georgia357 (Nov 4, 2008)

Think you might be right, rangerdave.


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 6, 2008)

Can the cradel it looks like its in be loosened from the side and lowered at all. If not then looks like you are going to need to pull the trim ring around front of cabinet


----------

